# El primer y último DTQWTII en Argentina



## urubamba (Mar 2, 2015)

Bueno, la explicación del título del hilo es exactamente ése, creo que nadie en nuestro país ha encarado este proyecto y en caso de ser así, será el último porque después de 6 años de ser el " _top of the line_ " el autor lo ha reemplazado por otro modelo, el MKIII. Business are business. ( básicamente reemplaza a 2 parlantes de graves de 10 pulgadas por uno solo de 15 " ).
Hará unos 2 años me interesé en el proyecto del que fuera en su momento el mejor bafle fabricado por el famoso diseñador Troels Gravesen, según sus propias palabras ...._cambia, todo cambia_...ja ja 
Se trata de un doble Voigt Pipe o _doble tubo cónico de cuarto de ondas_,también conocido como DTQWT , en este caso es la versión II , hubo una primera a la que se le modificó el xover.-

http://www.troelsgravesen.dk/JA8008_DTQWT.htm

Así que les subiré fotos sobre el proceso de construcción que espero terminar en este año (_ si Dios y los omnibuses lo permiten_, al decir del _gran peruano parlanchín_ , Hugo Guerrero Martineitz ). 

Tengo concluído los divisores de frecuencias, ( son dos ), la placa de conexión de los parlantes ( binding post), y ensamblados los tweeter con las guía de ondas .

Arranco con una atención de Jantzen Audio, una lapicera de regalo. La caja de fósforos es el tamaño que elegí para la construcción de la placa soporte para los conectores de los parlantes, no es que no tenga nada que ver !!! 



Lo primero que hice fué armar la guía de ondas ( _wave guide,_ del tweeter, se trata de un modelo de domo de seda ( 1 pulg. diámetro, TWO34 de AUDAX )


----------



## urubamba (Mar 3, 2015)

" _Hago un pequeño paréntesis en la entrega del resto de las fotos...."
_

La idea era contarles acerca de un " _experimento_"  que hice y la frase salió sin querer algo descolgada.....

Hice un soporte para el tweeter Audax con su _wave guide_ y lo conecté en lugar del tweeter LE-20 del JBL coaxial.

Estoy gratamente sorprendido por cómo cambió el sonido, al ser el cruce en 2000 hertz, el cambio es notorio no sólo en altas frecuencias, en el rango medio también, las voces son totalmente transparentes, los bronces suenan a metal como deben ser !


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Mar 4, 2015)

urubamba dijo:


> Estoy gratamente sorprendido por cómo cambió el sonido, *al ser el cruce en 2000 hertz*, el cambio es notorio no sólo en altas frecuencias, en el rango medio también, las voces son totalmente transparentes, los bronces suenan a metal como deben ser !


El corte del tweeter a relativamente bajas frecuencias produce excelente definición en el mid-range, siempre que se lo integre bien con la otra vía. El único problema es ajustar el xover para evitar dañarlo a largo plazo, y estando tan cerca de la Fs (800Hz) hay que asegurarse de meterle un filtro de orden "alto" para estar "seguros".

En mis baffles tengo los tweeters cortados, en activo, a 1550 Hz en 4º orden, y aunque los mids de 4" llegan planos a 5 kHz... hay importantes diferencias en la dispersión y en medios-agudos de bajo nivel, que se perciben muy claramente en los tweeters y no-tan-claramente en los mids.
Verdaderamente vale la pena cortar abajo los tweeters... si es que estos lo permiten sin morir en el intento ni distorsionar como locos..


----------



## urubamba (Mar 4, 2015)

Dr Zoildberg, Eduardo, :
Muy interesante lo que me contás, coincido y gracias por tus comentarios, pero permitime exponer lo siguiente :
En este caso y habiéndome interiorizado a fondo en _este_ diseño de T.G. no sería necesario _repito, en este caso_ complicarse demasiado con redes de cruce de 3 er o 4 to. orden.
Pensé bastante antes de ponerme a " _experimentar_ " , porque hubiera sido un muy mal chiste _llevarme puestos _los tweeters....
La primera cosa que observé leyendo el link de T.G. es que en una modificación que le hizo al Audax recomienda tener mucho cuidado con los filtros de primer orden. 
Consideraciones al respecto, este coaxial JBL, lleva el divisor con algunas peculiaridades que se prestan al debate. Es simple, demasiado simple para muchos . No soy un experto en estos temas y jamás simulé por PC, pero leo mucho y creo que sé retener las cosas más importantes, con algo de base técnica.
Al igual que todos los xovers que fabricaba JBL por ésas épocas, éste es un segundo orden - pendiente de 12 DB por octava - . Pero me llamó la atención - desde que lo tengo, hace un tiempito, ja ,ja -  el hecho de que tiene _todo el espectro_ de frecuencias _directo_ al cono medios-graves.....Supongo que por tener  una bobina de 4 pulgadas, cono de 14 pulgadas y alambre trafilado de sección cuadrada - muy usado en drivers de PA - varias marcas de USA lo empleaban, entre ellas recuerdo a EV - para concentrar el flujo magnético en una zona muy reducida y trabajar por ende muy lineal - de hecho este parlante se llamó Linear Eficiency - ) no le hace ni cosquillas que le vayan frecuencias agudas, es más, hasta se considera mejor por la escuela _minimalista_ - , ya sabés, _cuántos menos elementos _en el paso de la señal, menos distorsión, etc. etc. Algo a tener en cuenta pero no la verdad absoluta, creo, todo dependerá de los transductores y lo que queremos lograr, a sabiendas de lo que tendremos que sacrificar, siempre hay un compromiso y no existen soluciones inapelables. Un cono whizzer jamás dará los agudos de un tweeter dedicado, es una cuestión de masa y aceleración a mi modesto entender.
Pero volviendo al tema, algunas coincidencias me llevaron a pensar que valdría la pena hacer el intento y tengo que admitirme a mí mismo que no estuve desacertado.
El primer punto es que _ el mejor capacitor de paso es el que no existe _" , en palabras de TG , pero _no descubrió nada nuevo bajo el sol_, como él mismo también dice cuando relata acerca de las Voigt Pipe y su diseño DTQWT II ( por favor no me hagan buscar y citar ) 
Oh casualidad, tanto el parlante de TG, JA-8008 , como el vintage JBL LE14C no llevan níngún elemento (  inductores ? supongo ... ) de _paso bajo_ , son drivers de graves/graves-medios/-medios altos.( considero como decís el punto de cruce a 2000 hertz en el JBL, el DTQWTII es un poco mayor apenas, 2.1 khz !
Además el resultado _suena bien_ porque la sensibilidad de ambos drivers son similares, 95 DB para el Audax a 1 metro y 80 DB para el JBL, especificado este último a 5 metros, calculando que cada vez que duplicamos la distancia bajamos 3 DB de SPL, concluyo que está a 96 DB aprox. a 1 metro.Corrijan si me equivoco.
Y por último, con un simple razonamiento disipé algunas dudas que uno siempre tiene o le meten en la sesera.
TG dice :
_Pay notice to the possible need for liniarising impedance when taking point of crossover this low. 
For the modified dome here 1.2 mH + 26.7 uF (22+4.7) + 8R2 will make a flat impedance. 
Whether this is needed or not will depend on the actual point of crossover and not least the slope of the high-pass filter. 
*Using TW034 from 1.5 kHz with an e.g. first order filter may soon fry your voice coil, so be warned!*
_
http://www.troelsgravesen.dk/TW034.htm
Si estoy usando el mismo divisor que anduvo sin problemas _muchooooo_  tiempo con el tweeter LE-20 _vintage de cono _ ( las specs dicen algo de 35 watts ) para un tweeter de domo moderno especificado para 70 watts ....cuál era el problema ? 
Y también coincidían las impedancias ( 8 ohms ) , la DCR de las bobinas ( ambas 4.5 ohms, las  medí ) y el temita tan trillado del time delay ......bueno, la verdad que _yo no lo veo_ a ningún _golden ears honesto _percibiendo diferencias, acerco o alejo el tweeter unos 10 cm del eje hipotético de radiación ( lóbulo ) del driver de graves/medios y no _pasa naranja_ ! 
De todas formas , los Audax vuelven a sus cajas previo desarme de todo, quiero escuchar el conjunto y no una _disección _de una parte del proyecto, así que a juntar ganas y algo de platita para seguir con las cajas !!

Saludos mil !


----------



## urubamba (Mar 4, 2015)

Sigo con algunas fotos de los divisores de frecuencia, aquí el sector dedicado para los graves/sub graves.
No me termina de cerrar del todo la función de la tremenda bobina en el sector de baja frecuencia, ( 1.2 KG ! ) aparentemente es sólo para mantener lo más alta posible la impedancia total, son dos drivers de 8 ohms cada uno. Pero...porqué dice amplificadores SET ?  Acaso no es bueno mantener la impedancia constante y nominal también en los valvulares push pull ( mi caso ) o en los transistorizados ? que yo sepa no hay demasiados desarrollos SS que banquen menos de 3 ohms en la salida sin empezar a protestar ...y aquí tenemos 16 ohms nominales ( en serie los dos drivers Eminence de 10 " ) no es suficiente ? Son _taan_ sensibles los amplificadores SET a las cargas de salida bajas ?  Todo parecería indicar que sí.....  
En fin, " menos averigua Dios y perdona ", dice el refrán..... 

" Should you want to maintain higher impedance (SET amps) and a slimmer design, you simply replace the bass crossover with the same as for the DTQWT mkII and buy four Eminence DeltaLite II 2510 bass drivers and adjust the rear panel like the mkII. " .

http://www.troelsgravesen.dk/DTQWT-mkIII.htm



Sigo con algunas fotos de los divisores de frecuencia, aquí el sector dedicado para los graves/sub graves.
No me termina de cerrar del todo la función de la tremenda bobina en el sector de baja frecuencia, ( 1.2 KG ! ) aparentemente es sólo para mantener lo más alta posible la impedancia total, son dos drivers de 8 ohms cada uno. Pero...porqué dice amplificadores SET ?  Acaso no es bueno mantener la impedancia constante y nominal también en los valvulares push pull ( mi caso ) o en los transistorizados ? que yo sepa no hay demasiados desarrollos SS que banquen menos de 3 ohms en la salida sin empezar a protestar ...y aquí tenemos 16 ohms nominales ( en serie los dos drivers Eminence de 10 " ) no es suficiente ? Son _taan_ sensibles los amplificadores SET a las cargas de salida bajas ?  Todo parecería indicar que sí.....  
En fin, " menos averigua Dios y perdona ", dice el refrán..... 

" Should you want to maintain higher impedance (SET amps) and a slimmer design, you simply replace the bass crossover with the same as for the DTQWT mkII and buy four Eminence DeltaLite II 2510 bass drivers and adjust the rear panel like the mkII. " .

http://www.troelsgravesen.dk/DTQWT-mkIII.htm



Vinieron cuatro tablas de madera contrachapada de 10 mm para los xovers, y me tiré a la pileta sin pensar demasiado, luego decidí recortar las destinadas a los graves ( a pesar que el gabinete será muy generoso para la ubicación ), aunque los caps y bobinas ya estaban soldados....
así que a recortar con sumo cuidado . 

" _si lo vamos a  hacer, hagámoslo bien_ " , no puedo con mi genio ....


----------



## urubamba (Mar 7, 2015)

Aquí podemos ver que el driver JA8008 no lleva capacitor en serie en el paso de la señal, solamente una bobina y se puede ver hasta la DCR intrínseca de la misma, 
R-2011, de apenas 0.1 Ohms, el resto es para adaptar impedancias según el autor, lo mismo que en el sector subgraves R3021 de apenas 0.17 ohms.....
No saben lo que caminé para encontrarlas y no hubo caso !!!!


----------



## juanfilas (Mar 9, 2015)

Hola, esta quedando muy bien el proyecto, la terrible bobina de la red de graves es parte del pasabajos de 2do orden que tiene (la única forma de obtener 18mH y no morir en el intento es con nucleo de ferrita, y tenes la ventaja añadida de tener muy baja resistencia, 0.2ohm en este caso aprox.).

Esperamos mas fotos!


----------



## urubamba (Mar 10, 2015)

juanfilas dijo:


> Hola, esta quedando muy bien el proyecto, la terrible bobina de la red de graves es parte del pasabajos de 2do orden que tiene (la única forma de obtener 18mH y no morir en el intento es con nucleo de ferrita, y tenes la ventaja añadida de tener muy baja resistencia, 0.2ohm en este caso aprox.).
> 
> Esperamos mas fotos!



Hola Juan !
Sí, el pasabajos es un segundo orden, lo que no me quedó muy en claro es la descripción de las 2 vias restantes, pero la verdad, mucho no me preocupa, imagino que TG sabe lo que hace,
aunque he leído por algún foro que le achacan ser demasiado complicado con las redes de cruce. ( por la gran cantidad de elementos pasivos )  

Yo creo que no es así, el tipo mete mucho caps y coils para compensar impedancias de los distintos transductores, y _tratar_ de que _en el conjunto final del crossover_, el amplificador vea una impedancia lo más constante posible,  lejos de las zonas críticas y tratando de atenuar los grandes picos que presentan siempre los drivers en su FS, pero no para compensar el roll off  de los puntos de cruce. Cuando analizamos el recorrido de la señal, es bastante clásico en considerar que " cuanto menos , mejor " Me parece a mí, corrijan si estoy equivocado.
Creo que la armoniosa integración entre los distintos transductores en los puntos de cruce lo deja a una cuidadosa elección de los drivers, para que haya un natural cruce tímbrico de los mismos. No todo es un gráfico de respuesta de frecuencias, como ya sabés. Sería muy difícl empardar tímbricamente r un excelente tweeter de cinta y cruzarlo con un mid driver de cono de aluminio, por ejemplo. Digo, me parece, corrijan si estoy equivocado...
Una vez me dieron para reparar un Wharfadele de tres vías. El feliz poseedor pero pésimo usuario, era un muchacho joven y el padre, que se lo había regalado por recomendación mía, me encargó el arreglo ( lo había volado al tweeter ) ,como era una persona a la cual yo apreciaba mucho, decidí ponerle un JVC de cinta que había sido muy famoso por ésas épocas. No hubo caso, mil pruebas de caps pasa altos, R para atenuar,  y no se integraba con el medio ni a palos, Había algo que sonaba raro, muy raro ahí.... no recuerdo si éste parlante de medios era de domo ( al estilo del NS1000 Yamaha o algunos Infinity, se usaron un tiempo - o cono. ( no había en ésas épocas software ni pc, todo era a oído, instrumental de importancia como generadores de audio y osciloscopios nunca tuve ) El tweeter original era un domo, no recuerdo bien pero sería 3/4 pulgadas como mucho . El resultado fué una brutal atenuación de la respuesta del tweeter JVC en agudos ( llegaba bastante plano muy arriba ) y un desperdicio por la guita que costaba, que por otra parte fué un obsequio . 
Mi conclusión fué que al tener menor dispersión vertical ( como en todos los tw de cinta ) era imposible de igualar al tweeter original, de ahí que sonara bien en un muy determinado sweet spot, apenas salías del eje, aparecía un _agujero negro_. 

Las fotos ......mirá que tengo demasiadas ......


----------



## ramiro77 (Mar 14, 2015)

Felicitaciones por el proyecto tano. Terrible laburo de carpintería hay ahí. Hay que animarse!



urubamba dijo:


> Creo que la armoniosa integración entre los distintos transductores en los puntos de cruce lo deja a una cuidadosa elección de los drivers, para que haya un natural cruce tímbrico de los mismos. No todo es un gráfico de respuesta de frecuencias, como ya sabés. Sería muy difícl empardar tímbricamente r un excelente tweeter de cinta y cruzarlo con un mid driver de cono de aluminio, por ejemplo. Digo, me parece, corrijan si estoy equivocado...



La armoniosa integración la hace un buen diseño de filtro, siempre y cuando los transductores cumplan con alguna característica en particular que contemple lo que uno necesita. Para eso hay que tener bien en claro qué es lo que uno desea lograr. El material del cono no tiene absolutamente nada que ver con que un parlante vaya a "llevarse bien" con el otro. De eso se encarga un filtro correctamente diseñado en base a mediciones bien hechas. Y hoy sí se puede ver todo en no uno, sino varios gráficos y además softwares de simulación que hacen realmente muy agradable y predecible la tarea 



urubamba dijo:


> Una vez me dieron para reparar un Wharfadele de tres vías. El feliz poseedor pero pésimo usuario, era un muchacho joven y el padre, que se lo había regalado por recomendación mía, me encargó el arreglo ( lo había volado al tweeter ) ,como era una persona a la cual yo apreciaba mucho, decidí ponerle un JVC de cinta que había sido muy famoso por ésas épocas. No hubo caso, mil pruebas de caps pasa altos, R para atenuar,  y no se integraba con el medio ni a palos, Había algo que sonaba raro, muy raro ahí.... no recuerdo si éste parlante de medios era de domo ( al estilo del NS1000 Yamaha o algunos Infinity, se usaron un tiempo - o cono. ( no había en ésas épocas software ni pc, todo era a oído, instrumental de importancia como generadores de audio y osciloscopios nunca tuve ) El tweeter original era un domo, no recuerdo bien pero sería 3/4 pulgadas como mucho . El resultado fué una brutal atenuación de la respuesta del tweeter JVC en agudos ( llegaba bastante plano muy arriba ) y un desperdicio por la guita que costaba, que por otra parte fué un obsequio .
> Mi conclusión fué que al tener menor dispersión vertical ( como en todos los tw de cinta ) era imposible de igualar al tweeter original, de ahí que sonara bien en un muy determinado sweet spot, apenas salías del eje, aparecía un _agujero negro_.



Son súper direccionales verticalmente los tweeters de cinta. Yo tuve un par y a menos que sean para campo cercano no usaría jamás un par. Al márgen, el problema está en no haber tenido posibilidad de medir. Hacer un filtro desde cero a oidómetro está absolutamente mal y es 99% probable que el resultado sea el que mencionás.


----------



## urubamba (Mar 14, 2015)

Hola Ramiro , como andás ? Tanto tiempo ! Espero que bien ! Veo que no podés con tu genio, así que te advierto que yo tampoco y no te voy a dar la razón como a los locos, cosa que por otra parte estaría muy mal, no ? 
Punto uno : Los materiales de los conos introducen coloración, distintas tímbricas. Si querés, busco la info y discutile al autor, en este caso a Troels y varios más. Pero con una apuesta de por medio, sino , no laburo.
Punto dos :
Si yo estoy diciendo una cosa, para qué me la contestás como si mi afirmación estaría mal ?
( direccionalidad de los tw de cinta )
Yo no dije que hice el filtro, estaba de fábrica, sólo reemplazé el TW.
Ahora con PCs y software de diseño, todos son Gardel, pero en ésa época, nada de eso existía. Todo a puro cálculo, no era joda, y ya no podría hacerlo. Ya te va a tocar, nadie zafa , y gracias a Dios si se llega....
Tengo una placa de oscilocopio de doble trazo, que compré en Saber Electrónica, trabaja con la placa de sonido de la PC, pero no tengo tiempo para armarla, es sólo montarla en un gabinete y ponerle las puntas de prueba....pero, tengo muchas cosas para hacer y todo no se puede....
El gabinete lo voy a hacer muy tranqui, a ver _que opinás_ sobre esta madera para el frente, ( va foto en otro hilo, tengo que buscarla ) el resto sería en MDF o madera contrachapada, pero _en el bafle propiamente dicho_ , tengo que encolar dos tablas para lograr el espesor y preferiría ahorrarme el laburo. Soy todo oídos !! 
Bueno, espero que no haya revival de épocas pasadas, sino, _sonamos_ !!! 

Abrazo grande !


----------



## urubamba (Mar 15, 2015)

Qué opinan para el frente del gabinete ?  Tiene justo los 30 mm. del diseño original. ( el mismo está construído de madera contrachapada, pero hay que encolar dos placas, parece que no vienen en este espesor , lo mismo para el MDF ) Puede haber resonancias ? Es madera de pino ( trozos encolados, no sé cómo se llama esta técnica _moderna _ ) y está estacionada, o sea, no hay temor a la deformación. Iría pintada o enchapada.

Se agradece !


----------



## matiasro (Mar 15, 2015)

Hola.... muy buen proyecto, pero poner ese rejunte de pino para el frente después de la calidad de todos los componentes es muy berreta.
Si querés datos de donde conseguir algo espectacular de 30mm para el frente avisame que te paso datos.
Saludos.


----------



## urubamba (Mar 15, 2015)

matiasro dijo:


> Hola.... muy buen proyecto, pero poner ese rejunte de pino para el frente después de la calidad de todos los componentes es muy berreta.
> Si querés datos de donde conseguir algo espectacular de 30mm para el frente avisame que te paso datos.
> Saludos.



Hola Matías, cómo andás ? Me alegro que te guste, gracias.
Y sí, lo estoy pensando....lo que sucede es que uno siempre anda _ratoneando_ con lo que tiene en casa para no salir a dar vueltas, pero sí, me interesa y mucho, te mando MP.
Todavía no encargué nada de la madera, estoy entre terminarlo de una vez y a escuchar, o hacer las cosas con artesanía y mucho más tiempo ...Parece fácil la decisión , pero no lo es....
Y te cuento que lo consulté en su momento ( hace ya más de un año ) a TG y me contestó que " no veía inconvenientes, lo mismo me dijo ante la pregunta si podía usar tornillos ... ) Me extrañó la respuesta, pero yo creo que al ser un gabinete Voigt, hay muy poca presión dentro del gabinete y por ende muy poca tendencia a las resonancias, por algún lado lo decía en su página.
Con tiempo lo busco y lo subo, es medio difícil porque son frases dispersas que retengo, pero no fáciles de encontrar.
Ahora, buscando eso, mirá lo que encontré : 

" 
What measurements certainly do not tell is the sonic signature of the drivers, because cones made from polyprop, alu, kevlar, paper, glass fiber, carbon fiber, magnesium, ceramics or even diamonds all have their way of colouring the sound. "

Uno nunca sabe dónde salta la liebre "


----------



## ramiro77 (Mar 15, 2015)

Hola Tano! No tengo idea a qué hacés referencia al principio pero allí vamos:



urubamba dijo:


> Punto uno : Los materiales de los conos introducen coloración, distintas tímbricas. Si querés, busco la info y discutile al autor, en este caso a Troels y varios más. Pero con una apuesta de por medio, sino , no laburo.



Coloración, tímbrica... Nada que no pueda verse midiendo. Y generalmente nada que no pueda solucionarse y/o emparejar ajustando un filtro como corresponde. Por lo general, cuanto mucho producen algún pico más o menos pronunciado de acuerdo a la dureza del cono, absolutamente solucionable desde el filtro. Pero simplemente decir que un cono metálico no puede utilizarse con un determinado tipo de tweeter sin hacer un análisis concreto, no tiene mucho asidero. Pero más allá de todo, de no poder combinarse, lo más probable es que no tenga que ver el material del cono sino otro tipo de factores de acuerdo al resultado que se desee. E inclusive para determinada aplicación puede servir, y para otra no. 



urubamba dijo:


> Punto dos :
> Si yo estoy diciendo una cosa, para qué me la contestás como si mi afirmación estaría mal ?
> ( direccionalidad de los tw de cinta )
> Yo no dije que hice el filtro, estaba de fábrica, sólo reemplazé el TW.



Lo que está mal es decir que el resultado es malo por culpa de la direccionalidad. El verdadero problema es usar un filtro que no fue diseñado para ese parlante, que a pesar de la pésima direccionalidad vertical de los tweet de cinta, se puede hacer algo potable. De todas formas hoy por hoy, más allá de que existan softwares muy potentes, si no se sabe lo que se está haciendo ni qué correlato puede llegar a existir entre lo medido y lo real, muy lejos no se llega.

Para el bafle, personalmente no usaría maderas duras. Me quedaría con el MDF, armaría un sandwich para el espesor deseado y luego lo terminaría con alguna chapa linda que hay exóticas a montones dando vueltas. Los 30mm los lográs con 18+12 que son espesores estándar. 
Por último, está bueno que te copies el diseño de Troels tal cual está. Si bien algunas cosas no me gustan mucho y no las comparto, probé varios de sus diseños y funcionan bien. Son un tiro seguro para el que pueda conseguir los transductores.

Saludos!!


----------



## juanfilas (Mar 16, 2015)

Urubamba, no vayas a poner esa madera en el frente! con la calidad de componentes que estas usando sería matar el bafle! 

Si copias el diseño seguramente tengas algo que suena muy bien, pero yo intentaría que tambien quede muy bien estéticamente y con calidad en la construcción, te estas haciendo un bafle para toda la vida...

Saludos!


----------



## urubamba (Mar 16, 2015)

ramiro77 dijo:


> Coloración, tímbrica... Nada que no pueda verse midiendo.
> 
> 
> Saludos!!



Y bueno , aparte de TG, también L.O tienen que enterarse que están equivocados.....
pero está bien, tenés razón.......


http://www.nutshellhifi.com/library/speaker-design2.html

Traducido por San Google ( parte dos ) 

" No se dejen engañar por la comercialización de la literatura ... todo , repetir todo , los conductores tienen una firma acústica, que sólo se puede controlar, no se elimina, por igualación en la red de cruce. A pesar de que la igualación de cruce puede enderezar el conductor en los dominios de frecuencia y tiempo, la distorsión IM todavía sufre un cambio de carácter cuando el diafragma o suspensión entra en un modo resonante. Todos los materiales físicos tienen modos de resonancia, por lo que si el conductor está construida con materiales físicos, que van a tener modos resonantes! "

Pero todo bien, cada uno piensa lo que quiere. 

Saludos !





juanfilas dijo:


> Urubamba, no vayas a poner esa madera en el frente! con la calidad de componentes que estas usando sería matar el bafle!
> 
> Si copias el diseño seguramente tengas algo que suena muy bien, pero yo intentaría que tambien quede muy bien estéticamente y con calidad en la construcción, te estas haciendo un bafle para toda la vida...
> 
> Saludos!



Pero porqué ? Es un bafle abierto, no hay resonancias prácticamente y lo puedo enchapar, nadie se va enterar....hasta lo podría hacer con clavos y no creo que haya diferencias en el sonido, estéticamente le voy a dar una buena terminación......

Claro, no la de un Sonus Faber, obvio .....


----------



## juanfilas (Mar 16, 2015)

Es una madera berreta, que se yo, si bien a nivel sonido no te va a cambiar nada (o casi nada, habría que ver...) siempre vas a estar pensando que esta ahí, por lo menos a mi no me gusta jeje.

Buscate una buena madera y hasta podes no enchapar y quedar mejor...


----------



## diegomj1973 (Mar 16, 2015)

Creo, que a esa madera le llaman "compensada". Técnicamente, todo el conjunto debería deformar mucho menos que un único segmento completo de madera, ante la acción de la humedad y temperatura.

Cada quien con su gusto. A mí no me desagrada tampoco, siempre que la terminación que se le dé sea la adecuada.

Aquí subo un ejemplo de Jean Hiraga, aunque desconozco si esas sean de pino.












 al señor Hiraga 

Aquí escuchando un F5, de First Watt (de Nelson Pass).
















Saludos

PD: toda caja o componente resuena, en mayor o menor medida, aunque las presiones interiores sean mínimas. La caja Voigt es de dimensiones importantes: OJO con los paneles más extensos.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Mar 16, 2015)

Mire don Academia:
El tema es como dice juanfilas: luego de todos los tejos que debe haber puesto en esos parlantes, es medio como de 1/4 pelo usar ese material para el frente. Si anda flojo en las finanzas, todo bien. Use MDF como dice Ramiro y no le de mas vueltas si es que lo va a enchapar.
Hay varios "mitos" sobre que tipo de madera usar, pero el 99% de ellos son parte integral de la cultura audiofila, asi que haga lo que desee, que si lo hace bien no va a haber arrepentimiento...


----------



## urubamba (Mar 17, 2015)

diegomj1973 dijo:


> Creo, que a esa madera le llaman "compensada". Técnicamente, todo el conjunto debería deformar mucho menos que un único segmento completo de madera, ante la acción de la humedad y temperatura.



No sabía el nombre , se agradece diegomj1973 
También pienso que no se comporta igual que una tabla de esas dimensiones de una sola pieza. Por empezar, no hay riesgo de que " se abra la veta "  · Es más, creo que no hay ninguna deformación ( al igual ) comparada con iguales dimensiones en MDF.....además, las dos placas que tengo están estacionadas,  mínimo unos 3 años, y en caso de que hubiera alguna contracción y/o dilatación ( la primera con tiempo seco, la segunda con humedad ) sería insignificante. Igual no está decidido aún. El tema principal pasa por el espesor. Nadie me supo responder si se consigue por estos pagos 30 mm de espesor en madera contrachapada o MDF , yo creo que no, porque si no la hay en Dinamarca, los pagos del autor del proyecto, dificulto ...
Y el tema de encolar dos tablas de madera contrachapada de 26 mm c/u ( o 18 + 12 , da igual ) , por empezar me obligaría a comprar _demasiadas_ prensas....es la única manera que quede realmente bien integrada.   
Ver en el adjunto el espesor recomendado , 30 o 32 mm para el _baffle._ 



diegomj1973 dijo:


> Cada quien con su gusto. A mí no me desagrada tampoco, siempre que la terminación que se le dé sea la adecuada.
> 
> Aquí subo un ejemplo de Jean Hiraga, aunque desconozco si esas sean de pino.



El ejemplo es válido, pero ahí no estamos hablando de una caja tipo Voigt, ni siquiera es un bass reflex , se la ve totalmente cerrada ...??? para dilucidar por los expertos, una _sealed_ con ese parlante ? , que es el famoso coaxial de Altec Lansing, el 604 E de 15 ", amado por los nostálgicos del vintage, y no tan valorado de acuerdo a los índices de distorsión actuales, esa horn ahí adelante del cono , hace unas lindas reflexiones, pero, como siempre, una cosa es lo que se mide y otra lo que se escucha, es como cuando los amantes de los valvulares decimos : Tienen distorsión mayor que en un SS ? Entonces, que viva la distorsión ! 




diegomj1973 dijo:


> PD: toda caja o componente resuena, en mayor o menor medida, aunque las presiones interiores sean mínimas. La caja Voigt es de dimensiones importantes: OJO con los paneles más extensos.




Con respecto a las resonancias, voy a insistir con la descripción de TG,:  " _Ud. no notará demasiado apoyando la mano , aún a niveles ensordecedores de spl "! _
Pero tengo que buscar esa frase y subirla. Sino, no me creen ....

Saludos y gracias por el aporte. 



diegomj1973 dijo:


> Creo, que a esa madera le llaman "compensada". Técnicamente, todo el conjunto debería deformar mucho menos que un único segmento completo de madera, ante la acción de la humedad y temperatura.



No sabía el nombre , se agradece diegomj1973 
También pienso que no se comporta igual que una tabla de esas dimensiones de una sola pieza. Por empezar, no hay riesgo de que " se abra la veta "  · Es más, creo que no hay ninguna deformación comparada con iguales dimensiones en MDF.....además, las dos placas que tengo están estacionadas,  mínimo unos 3 años, y en caso de que hubiera alguna contracción y/o dilatación ( la primera con tiempo seco, la segunda con humedad ) sería insignificante. Igual no está decidido aún. El tema principal pasa por el espesor. Nadie me supo responder si se consigue por estos pagos 30 mm de espesor en madera contrachapada o MDF , yo creo que no, porque si no la hay en Dinamarca, los pagos del autor del proyecto, dificulto ...
Y el tema de encolar dos tablas de madera contrachapada de 26 mm c/u ...y ... , por empezar me obligaría a comprar _demasiadas_ prensas....  
Ver en el adjunto el espesor recomendado , 30 o 32 mm para el _baffle._ 



diegomj1973 dijo:


> Cada quien con su gusto. A mí no me desagrada tampoco, siempre que la terminación que se le dé sea la adecuada.
> 
> Aquí subo un ejemplo de Jean Hiraga, aunque desconozco si esas sean de pino.



El ejemplo es válido, pero ahí no estamos hablando de una caja tipo Voigt, es un bass reflex. Ese parlante es el famoso coaxial de Altec Lansing, el 604 E de 15 ", amado por los nostálgicos del vintage, y no tan valorado de acuerdo a los índices de distorsión actuales, esa horn ahí adelante del cono , hace unas lindas reflexiones, pero, como siempre, una cosa es lo que se mide y otra lo que se escucha, es como cuando los amantes de los valvulares decimos : Tienen distorsión mayor que en un SS ? Entonces, que viva la distorsión ! 




diegomj1973 dijo:


> PD: toda caja o componente resuena, en mayor o menor medida, aunque las presiones interiores sean mínimas. La caja Voigt es de dimensiones importantes: OJO con los paneles más extensos.




Con respecto a las resonancias, voy a insistir con la descripción de TG,:  " _Ud. no notará demasiado apoyando la mano , aún a niveles ensordecedores de spl "! _
Pero tengo que buscar esa frase y subirla. Sino, no me creen ....

Saludos y gracias por el aporte. 



diegomj1973 dijo:


> Creo, que a esa madera le llaman "compensada". Técnicamente, todo el conjunto debería deformar mucho menos que un único segmento completo de madera, ante la acción de la humedad y temperatura.



No sabía el nombre , se agradece diegomj1973 
También pienso que no se comporta igual que una tabla de esas dimensiones de una sola pieza. Por empezar, no hay riesgo de que " se abra la veta "  · Es más, creo que no hay ninguna deformación comparada con iguales dimensiones en MDF.....además, las dos placas que tengo están estacionadas,  mínimo unos 3 años, y en caso de que hubiera alguna contracción y/o dilatación ( la primera con tiempo seco, la segunda con humedad ) sería insignificante. Igual no está decidido aún. El tema principal pasa por el espesor. Nadie me supo responder si se consigue por estos pagos 30 mm de espesor en madera contrachapada o MDF , yo creo que no, porque si no la hay en Dinamarca, los pagos del autor del proyecto, dificulto ...
Y el tema de encolar dos tablas de madera contrachapada de 26 mm c/u ...y ... , por empezar me obligaría a comprar _demasiadas_ prensas....  
Ver en el adjunto el espesor recomendado , 30 o 32 mm para el _baffle._ 



diegomj1973 dijo:


> Cada quien con su gusto. A mí no me desagrada tampoco, siempre que la terminación que se le dé sea la adecuada.
> 
> Aquí subo un ejemplo de Jean Hiraga, aunque desconozco si esas sean de pino.



El ejemplo es válido, pero ahí no estamos hablando de una caja tipo Voigt. El parlante es el famoso coaxial de Altec Lansing, el 604 E de 15 ", amado por los nostálgicos del vintage, y no tan valorado de acuerdo a los índices de distorsión actuales, esa horn ahí adelante del cono , hace unas lindas reflexiones, pero, como siempre, una cosa es lo que se mide y otra lo que se escucha, es como cuando los amantes de los valvulares decimos : Tienen distorsión mayor que en un SS ? Entonces, que viva la distorsión ! 




diegomj1973 dijo:


> PD: toda caja o componente resuena, en mayor o menor medida, aunque las presiones interiores sean mínimas. La caja Voigt es de dimensiones importantes: OJO con los paneles más extensos.




Con respecto a las resonancias, voy a insistir con la descripción de TG,:  " _Ud. no notará demasiado apoyando la mano , aún a niveles ensordecedores de spl "! _
Pero tengo que buscar esa frase y subirla. Sino, no me creen ....

Saludos y gracias por el aporte. 





juanfilas dijo:


> Es una madera berreta, que se yo, si bien a nivel sonido no te va a cambiar nada (o casi nada, habría que ver...) _siempre vas a estar pensando que esta ahí, por lo menos a mi no me gusta jeje.
> _
> Buscate una buena madera y hasta podes no enchapar y quedar mejor...



He visto muchos trabajos de los que hicieron esta caja en la web, y con una madera enteriza y dura, a algunos se les ha producido una grieta cuando estaba todo terminado y se querían matar. La pregunta es si vale la pena caminar para encontrar alguna madera de ese espesor y bien estacionada...es menos probable que suceda con esta _madera berreta_,  ,me parece. O sino, encolar dos tablas de mdf o contrachapado, como ya conté antes ... Ahora, también veo que _sí se fabrica_ contrachapado de 30 mm, entonces TG usó lo que tenía a su alcance ? Supongo que comprar una placa entera para usar sólo una pequeña parte no le hace gracia a nadie...tengo que ponerme a caminar un poco, hay una maderera llamada DAC que tengo en vista....





Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Mire don Academia:
> El tema es como dice juanfilas: luego de todos los tejos que debe haber puesto en esos parlantes, es medio como de 1/4 pelo usar ese material para el frente. Si anda flojo en las finanzas, todo bien. Use MDF como dice Ramiro y no le de mas vueltas si es que lo va a enchapar.
> *Hay varios "mitos" sobre que tipo de madera usar, pero el 99% de ellos son parte integral de la cultura audiofila, asi que haga lo que desee, que si lo hace bien no va a haber arrepentimiento...*






Bueno, gracias por el trato de Don, me hace sentir un venerable anciano !!!



Es lo que estoy tratando, hacerlo bien, y considerando los aspectos más importantes en la elección de la madera y construcción, pero tampoco , como ya dije antes, la terminación de un Sonus Faber, me conformo con que lo superen en el sonido.....


----------



## diegomj1973 (Mar 17, 2015)

Subí las fotos de los bafles de Hiraga simplemente para que veas cómo quedarían utilizando esa "compensada" similar a la tuya (o parecida, mejor dicho), pero en toda una caja (no solamente en su frente).

Desconozco qué tipo de caja sea la de Hiraga. En cambio, había leído sobre el particular parlante que emplea.

Una persona vinculada a un aserradero del Chaco me contó en una ocasión que a las maderas se las estaciona bastante poco antes de ser comercializadas en nuestro país (me dió a entender que se les aporta muy poco combustible para "estacionarlas", por obvias razones de costos). Es por esto mismo, que los muebles construídos con lotes de maderas recientemente recibidas de los aserraderos "mueven" al cabo de un tiempo de ser vendidos (cuando la madera posteriormente tiende a estabilizarse en su estacionamiento definitivo). Perdón por desconocer la designación técnica precisa a cada uno de estos fenómenos, pero creo me entenderán a qué me refiero con mis simples palabras.

La compensada intentaría minimizar esos efectos de estacionamiento prematuro, deformándose mucho menos la pieza compuesta frente a una de tipo homogénea. En sí, la compensada es más económica que un trozo homogéneo de la misma especie, por obvias razones, ya que los tiempos de estacionamiento resultan diferentes para la misma deformación global.

Habría que analizar si tiene alguna ventaja acústica comparada a un MDF.

La veo difícil para efectuar terminaciones y que no se astille o abra justo por la unión entre segmentos, dependiendo de la calidad de los adhesivos y formas de los encastres. En ese sentido el MDF gana.

Si bien la descripción es para vigas laminadas, me parece interesante compartir lo siguiente:

*"VIGAS LAMINADAS: Las vigas laminadas son un valioso material de gran rendimiento gracias a sus variadas posibilidades de aplicación y a sus excelentes propiedades. Pueden integrarse de manera ideal en la configuración del espacio y resultan particularmente atractivas.

UN PRODUCTO DE ALTA TECNOLOGIA: Las vigas laminadas son elementos para construcciones en madera que se fabrican a partir de tablones de abeto secados técnicamente, a los que se les recorta los defectos que disminuyen la estabilidad y los defectos ópticos tales como nudos, grandes bolsas de resina y crecimientos hacia adentro de la corteza. Eliminando los puntos débiles y superponiendo capas se obtiene el producto de alta tecnología vigas laminadas.

GRAN ESTABILIDAD DE FORMA: La madera normal se va secando paulatinamente tras ser incorporada a la construcción. Se tuerce, deforma y contrae. Por ejemplo, una viga de madera maciza de 24 cm de altura, con un secado natural de 30% a 10% de la humedad de la madera, se contrae entre 10 y 20 mm . Se pueden formar también grandes grietas en la madera. Por eso, utilizar madera húmeda es la causa más frecuente de que al secarse penetre agua por las paredes exteriores y se produzcan daños de humedad.

Para la fabricación de vigas laminadas, las láminas se secan técnicamente antes del encolado hasta que tienen una humedad de madera del 10% y luego se las cepilla. Una vez listas, las vigas laminadas tienen ya una humedad de madera aproximadamente igual a la humedad de equilibrio cuando están colocadas.

Debido al tratamiento al que son sometidas, las vigas laminadas tienen mucho mejores propiedades que las vigas de madera maciza, no se tuercen con el tiempo y la tendencia a formar grietas es minimizada.

En consecuencia, las vigas laminadas son sobre todo aptas para elementos constructivos a la vista y las bases para una construcción impermeable y con estabilidad de forma. Grandes dimensiones y secciones transversales más delgadas:

Las vigas laminadas tienen una mayor resistencia y rigidez que la madera de construcción normal. Se pueden fabricar con largos de hasta 18 m y dimensiones de hasta 240 x 1.240 mm . Esto permite crear sistemas de estructuras portantes con grandes aberturas sin apoyos usando al mismo tiempo elementos constructivos más delgados.

ALTA CALIDAD DE SUPERFICIE: Cepilladas y biseladas en todas las caras, las vigas laminadas tienen una superficie lisa muy atractiva.

ATRACTIVAS POSIBILIDADES DE DISEÑO DE ESPACIOS: Las ventajas técnicas indicadas también tienen beneficios desde el punto de vista arquitectónico y de diseño. Las vigas laminadas armonizan excelentemente con otros materiales, como piedra natural, hormigón, acero o cristal. Adicionalmente se pueden tratar con colores, ceras y barnices para crear otros acentos visuales de diseño.

FACIL DE TRABAJAR: Un material de alta calidad tiene también la ventaja de que puede trabajarse con rapidez.

Sin conservantes químicos de madera en el interior:

Los hongos, tan dañinos para la madera, necesitan humedad para desarrollarse. Esta humedad puede darse por descartada cuando las vigas laminadas se colocan correctamente bajo techo y en el interior. En consecuencia, según la Norma DIN 68800 Sección 3, se puede prescindir en casi todos los casos de conservantes químicos de madera.

Excelentes propiedades biológicas:

Las vigas laminadas son un producto natural con extraordinarias propiedades biológicas que tienen un efecto muy positivo en el clima del ambiente."
*
Saludos


----------



## urubamba (Mar 18, 2015)

Gracias por la info. Las laminaciones le dan una resistencia estructural muy superior a la madera común, por más dura que sea. Muchos años atrás, un velero de regatas brasilero venía para Buenos Aires para participar de la Bs As - Río. Pero lo agarró _nuestra sudestada_ que lo tiró contra la escollera en La Plata, y le barrió todo un costado.  Una pena. Yo trabajaba en un astillero en San Isidro, trajeron el barco por tierra para repararlo y poder volver a Brasil. Orione creo que se llamaba.....Cuando fuimos a examinar el daño, y la forma de encarar la reparación, nos encontramos que las cuadernas no estaban hechas como se hacían aquí, de una sola pieza de madera y a lo sumo abulonada en sus ángulos...eran tiras de madera ( flexible, que se doble pero no se rompa  ) encoladas....Así que tuvimos que hacer moldes para tratar de lograr algo similar, no salieron tal cual en la terminación porque se desplazaban un poco lateralmente las tiras al prensarlas, por la cola fenólica, que a su vez hacía que patinen longitudinalmente hasta que se lograba arrimarlas y apretar definitivamente. Flotó y bien.  Con el tiempo supimos que el velero fué vuelto a desarmar y reparar en Brasil, para que quedara " original " . 
Bueno, la lata ésta y el off topic es para corroborar lo de la firmeza de estas estructuras de madera encoladas y prensadas, pero el tema de las resonancias es otro.
Aquí hay una orientación acerca de cómo se comportan y resuenan a distintas frecuencias los materiales empleados en cajas acústicas. 

http://www.pcpaudio.com/pcpfiles/doc_altavoces/materiales/materiales.html

Y aquí el comentario de TG que quería que leyeran, mal traducido como siempre por San Google pero se entiende : 

 " _El cuerno DTQWT funciona bastante diferente en comparación con un recinto bass reflex y no necesitamos el grosor del panel excesivo y me gustaría que todos pudieran experimentar cómo los paneles laterales por ejemplo sentir cuando toco el bajo, incluso a niveles ensordecedores. Usted no sentirá mucho. "
_
" _The DTQWT horn works quite different compared to a bass reflex enclosure and we do not need excessive panel thickness and I wish you could all experience how the e.g. side panels feel when I play bass even at thunderous levels. You won't feel much.
_ "
http://www.troelsgravesen.dk/JA8008_DTQWT.htm#Measurements


Por lo que se ve en las fotos que subistes, ( no creo que esté abierto por abajo, pero nunca se sabe ...., tendría que ser una caja para acompañar la alta sensibilidad del driver ) la caja de Hiraga con el driver Altec es una sellada, me surgen varias incógnitas, la primera , el tema de la compliancia del parlante, que por lo general es muy alta para las cajas de " suspensión acústica ", los pioneros fueron los de Acoustic Research, a partir de los watts cada vez más más baratos en los amplificadores SS. Nunca me gustaron cómo sonaban, sin vida y dinámica, aunque con bajos muy _limpitos_ ( rápidos...? ) Esta caja DTQWT es totalmente lo contrario, diseñadas para amplificadores de menos watts ( valvulares principalmente, 8 watts de un 300 B para arriba ) y _sensibilidad_ y _eficiencia_ en las cajas ( no son lo mismo, aunque están relacionadas,  :estudiando Es  la ya tan mentada guerra del sonido costa Este vs. costa Oeste en USA, adhiero a la última. 
Pero en definitiva, volviendo al tema, esa terminación de madera _clara y parchada_ no me agrada , de usar esta madera de pino " compensado ", lo tendría que enchapar o pintar de negro el frente, ya tengo cuatro bafles en el ambiente que irán éstos con terminación cedro oscuro y frentes negros y éstos dos se suman, no se va ninguno....WAF es muy tolerante pero no hay que tirar demasiado de la cuerda o se rompe.... así que la cosa va para ese lado...

Saludos


----------



## cyverlarva (Mar 23, 2015)

Tano, esta lindo el proyecto, si te sirve una opinion , creo que para eso estas posteando esto aca, compra otro tipo de madera. 
Es muy posible que una vez que termines tu proyecto te pongas critico con tu obra, y eventualmente te vas a arrepentir de algunas decisiones que tomes. 
No te digo que compres incienso, pero podes conseguir algo muy bueno por San Fernando sin dejar un riñon en el camino.
Paseando por Burzaco consegui un pedazo de viga de incienso de 30 cm de ancho  3 pulgadas de espesor y 2 metros de largo por 120 pesos, el incienso es de las pocas maderas sin nudos.
Camina que podes conseguir algo mejor.
Y de onda ojo con las giladas que podes leer en PCP, algunas cosas estan piolas otras son para otro foro, no se si me entendes.

Saludos


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Mar 24, 2015)

cyverlarva dijo:


> Y de onda ojo con las giladas que podes leer en PCP, algunas cosas estan piolas *otras son para otro foro*, no se si me entendes.


  


			
				pcpaudio dijo:
			
		

> El MDF es también bastante barato, aunque no  tanto como el aglomerado. Es muy duro, y se trabaja muy bien con él. Es,  como lo llamo yo, "matemáticamente controlable". Está compuesto por  fibras de madera pegadas con una cola especial.
> Desde hace unos años, las cajas se fabrican con este  material. Es tres veces más barato que la madera más barata y uniendo  esto a su dureza, rigidez e índice de absorción lo hacen un material muy  indicado para construir cajas.
> Como inconveniente, como todos los materiales, tiene un  módulo de Young fijo y su comportamiento no es perfectamente homogéneo y  lineal. *Tiende a resonar o a reducir su absorción del sonido alrededor  de 200-400 Hz. Esto produce coloración gris.* confused:  )Muchas cajas sufren este  problema, ya que esas frecuencias no se atenúan con los materiales que  se usan habitualmente (lanas, fibra de vidrio)
> 
> ...



Digamos... si una caja emite sonido por sus paredes, la mejor solución es usarla  para leña en un asado y volverla a diseñar de nuevo...


----------



## urubamba (Mar 24, 2015)

cyverlarva dijo:


> Tano, esta lindo el proyecto, si te sirve una opinion , creo que para eso estas posteando esto aca, compra otro tipo de madera.
> Es muy posible que una vez que termines tu proyecto te pongas critico con tu obra, y eventualmente te vas a arrepentir de algunas decisiones que tomes.
> No te digo que compres incienso, pero podes conseguir algo muy bueno por San Fernando sin dejar un riñon en el camino.
> Paseando por Burzaco consegui un pedazo de viga de incienso de 30 cm de ancho  3 pulgadas de espesor y 2 metros de largo por 120 pesos, el incienso es de las pocas maderas sin nudos.
> ...



Me sirven todas las opiniones, cyver, absolutamente todas, siempre hay opiniones que nos sirven y desasnan, desde ya, nadie puede saberlo todo. Lo de los foros _argentos_ ( acepción de argentinos, se usa y me gusta como suena, aguante Francella , ja )  ) tenés razón, pero...querés que te diga una cosa ? La gente es igual en todos lados, he leído cada cosa en foros _estranyeros_
Hay muchos proyectos de estas cajas Voigt Pipe con madera de pino en su totalidad, acá lo usaría solamente para el bafle. Y ,ya lo conté, por el tema del espesor me ahorraría laburo y complicaciones. Hasta hay opiniones de gente que hizo este tipo de cajas que afirma que es mejor que el MDF ... 
Posteo para pedir consejos, compartir mi proyecto con todos, los foristas conocidos y los no conocidos, y además por la satisfacción que creo que a todos nos produce ver las fotos de lo que uno construye en la web.  
Pero no he leído hasta ahora razones científicas serias para hacerme desistir de la madera de pino ésta. Me quieren ganar por cansancio ? 
Yo pensaba sinceramente que como éste es un foro con mucha gente y de muchos países de habla hispana, quizás alguno tenía buena info acerca de las resonancias de los distintos materiales para las cajas acústicas, no pierdo las esperanzas, a lo mejor aparece algo. Sino, no importa, voy a meditar y de última todo en madera contrachapada.  Pero porqué está mal lo de PCP ? Mirá, el tipo lo sacó de acá.....

http://aholab.ehu.es/users/imanol/akustika/IkasleLanak/Dise%F1o%20de%20cajas%20acusticas.pdf

4. MATERIALES
4.1. Materiales para cajas acústicas
4.1.1. Aglomerado
El aglomerado es considerado el peor material para la fabricación de cajas acústicas,
pero la realidad es que depende de su calidad. Hay aglomerado de 10 mm (el más
barato, pero es el peor), también los hay de 18, 25, 30 mm, en los que la cola tiene
mucha más calidad, las virutas también, está más prensado, etc, estos últimos son los
indicados para construir cajas para altavoces. Un punto a favor del aglomerado de 30
mm, es que no tiene resonancias marcadas como el MDF, lo cual da un sonido más
natural al sonido. 
4.1.2. MDF
El MDF es también bastante barato, aunque no tanto como el aglomerado. Es muy duro,
y se trabaja muy bien con él. Está compuesto por fibras de madera pegadas con una cola
especial. Desde hace unos años, las cajas se fabrican con este material. Es más barato
que la madera más barata y uniendo esto a su dureza, rigidez e índice de absorción, lo
hacen un material muy indicado para construir cajas. Como inconveniente, decir que su
comportamiento no es perfectamente homogéneo y lineal, tiende a resonar o a reducir su
absorción del sonido en el rango de 200-400 Hz.
4.1.3. Contrachapado
También se le conoce como okumen. Debe tener un espesor grande, debido a que no es
muy rígido. Se curva con una cierta facilidad, una caja de okumen debe llevar refuerzos
interiores. Las resonancias que produce no son a una frecuencia tan marcada como el
MDF, pero son mayores debido a su baja resistencia y su escasa absorción. 
4.1.4. Madera
Hay muchos tipos de madera, con diferentes densidades, durezas, etc, las
comparaciones con el MDF son imposibles. Se encoge y se amolda a las formas, una
construcción extremadamente firme y recia de una caja, tendrá una evolución
posiblemente a mejor, cuando las tablas se hallan asentado y acomodado entre sí.
Las ventajas son además de que si está bien hecha evolucionará a mejor. Por otro lado
está la estética, una caja en madera es siempre más atractiva que una de MDF o
aglomerado. Como inconvenientes, es más fácil que se produzcan ondas estáticas en el
interior de la caja. Si la madera es débil y la caja está poco reforzada, puede causar
resonancias a frecuencias fijas y además las ondas creadas por la parte interior de la
membrana, pueden traspasar las paredes de la caja y llegar al exterior fuera de fase, *una
madera dura produce una menor absorción.* Esto se soluciona con materiales
absorbentes." 

Y entonces, si hay menor absorción , la conclusión sería que es mejor una madera blanda que una dura . O no ? Pregunto .....

Saludos y contá que tal anda la caja que hicistes . Me acuero el laburo que te tomaste, una cosa seria hacerla curva para evitar resonancias, al estilo de las buenas cajas de marca


----------



## urubamba (Mar 26, 2015)

diegomj1973 dijo:


> Subí las fotos de los bafles de Hiraga simplemente para que veas cómo quedarían utilizando esa "compensada" similar a la tuya (o parecida, mejor dicho), pero en toda una caja (no solamente en su frente)..........
> ...............
> *Desconozco qué tipo de caja sea la de Hiraga. En cambio, había leído sobre el particular parlante que emplea.*
> .................



Hola Diego, me quedé enganchado con el tema de las cajas que hizo don Hiraga, y googleando _encontré lo que me sospechaba_...

Yo pensaba que una caja con semejantes dimensiones y un parlante con parámetros totalmente contrapuestos a las tendencias actuales, o sea, baja Xmax y gran superfice de cono ( 15 pulgadas....) no podía rendir todo _su potencial original_ en una caja tipo selllada, suspensión acústica o como quieran llamarla.

Y efectivamente, el gabinete está abierto por abajo, al mejor estilo de una Voigt Pipe. 
Quizás tiene paneles internos tipo horn, es lo más probable, aunque no encontré información acerca del diseño interior, también podría tratarse de un laberinto....

Pero, indudablemente, la onda posterior del cono del parlante es aprovechada para mantener el alto SPL de este _clásico del vintage_. No muere dentro de un sealed.  Si leen un poco el link que les dejo, parece que en su momento el amigo Hiraga quería volver a fabricar este driver, con algunas pequeñas modificaciones ( para bien, claro ) dada la evolución de los materiales y los diseños en los años trascurridos desde que se fabricó ( yo creo que no son muchas , a pesar del bla, bla, bla, ) y las posibilidades de simulación por software actuales.  
Bueno, siempre es bueno investigar y sacarse las dudas, lo quería compartir.

http://www.6moons.com/industryfeatures/hiraga/hiraga.html


Un detalle : las tapas traseras tienen muchísimos tornillos, lo que vendría a confirmar que hay muchos mitos en el tema diseño de cajas...y otros que mejor no nombrar ...) Se pierde demasiado tiempo discutiendo banalidades, y se obvian las cosas realmente importantes, me parece.  


Perdón por mi auto off topic, ya en cualquier momento subo unas fotos del conector de parlantes del DtwqtII, está terminado y estoy muy conforme con el resultado  , a pesar que tuve algunas marchas y contramarchas. Les adelanto una fotito del _bagayo_ ( el kit completo ) , esperando  en territorio germano, antes de embarcar con destino a los pagos _argentos_.

" Caminante no hay camino, se hace camino al andar "

Saludos


----------



## urubamba (Mar 27, 2015)

Fotos de la construcción de los conectores de los parlantes. ( Binding post ) Aptos para bicableado o biamplificación.
Pueden ver las dos primeras fotos de cómo son las originales ( a pedido ) de Jantzen y lo que recibí, que son para paneles de madera. Por razones de ubicación de los mismos, TG recomienda usar la placa y soldar todo antes para facilitar la instalación y el soldado de los cables.  Estudiando el tema llegué a la conclusión de que efectivamente es así, no quedaba más remedio que ponerme a trabajar / entretenerme un poco.



Muy buena calidad de los mismos, permiten el uso de _fichas bananas_ , _espadas_, o directamente el cable pelado.


----------



## urubamba (Mar 27, 2015)

urubamba dijo:


> Por razones de ubicación de los mismos, TG recomienda usar la placa y soldar todo antes para facilitar la instalación y el soldado de los cables.



http://www.troelsgravesen.dk/JA8008_DTQWT_cabs.htm



_" Believe me, this is the last time I mount terminals after having finished the cabs! I suggest using a terminal board that allows
access to the top (at the bottom) of the bass horn. "_


----------



## urubamba (Mar 29, 2015)

Sigo con más fotos del proceso de adaptación de los_ binding post_ para madera, a una placa metálica.
Pueden ver un bosquejo con la idea, el tema era conseguir arandelas aislantes que se ajusten bien y queden centradas.... por suerte hubo éxito en ese aspecto, son de teflón , perfecto aislante eléctrico.
Después vino el tema de elegir la placa y ahí me agarró la fiaca. Era pleno verano, no me daban muchas ganas de salir a caminar. Pasé por una carpintería de aluminio y no tenían nada del espesor adecuado....entonces ví un recorte de un marco, sumando dos llegaba al espesor justo... Me lo llevé, y sin mucho convencimiento, recorté y agujereé 4 plaquetas a la medida de la caja de fósforos Dos Patitos ( importantísimo , ) que preparé, y justo antes de pintarlas apareció por ahí un chapón de hierro  de algo menos de espesor, pero que modificando las arandelas podían funcionar. Así que a recalcular y medir, nuevo bosquejo y sí , bingoooo ! 
JF, quería fotos ?  Hay fotos !! 



Observen el sistema empleado para colocar las arandelas a presión en el estriado, _alta tecnología_ , todo calculado, hasta un angulito de aluminio ( sobrante del trabajo anterior ) para proteger el cromado del borne.....

Sigo con más fotos del proceso de adaptación de los_ binding post_ para madera, a una placa metálica.
Pueden ver un bosquejo con la idea, el tema era conseguir arandelas aislantes que se ajusten bien y queden centradas.... por suerte hubo éxito en ese aspecto, son de teflón , perfecto aislante eléctrico.
Después vino el tema de elegir la placa y ahí me agarró la fiaca. Era pleno verano, no me daban muchas ganas de salir a caminar. Pasé por una carpintería de aluminio y no tenían nada del espesor adecuado....entonces ví un recorte de un marco, sumando dos llegaba al espesor justo... Me lo llevé, y sin mucho convencimiento, recorté y agujereé 4 plaquetas a la medida de la caja de fósforos Dos Patitos ( importantísimo , ) que preparé, y justo antes de pintarlas apareció por ahí un chapón de hierro  de algo menos de espesor, pero que modificando las arandelas podían funcionar. Así que a recalcular y medir, nuevo bosquejo y sí , bingoooo ! 
JF, quería fotos ?  Hay fotos !! 



Observen el sistema empleado para colocar las arandelas a presión en el estriado, _alta tecnología_ , todo calculado, hasta un angulito de aluminio ( sobrante del trabajo anterior ) para proteger el cromado del borne.....



Seguimos ...


Parece que está terminado ? Sin embargo, no, un poco de suspenso, hay algo que no me terminaba de gustar en la terminación, lo adivinan ?


----------



## urubamba (Mar 30, 2015)

Los ángulos no me terminaban de gustar tan " filosos ", no vaya a ser cosa que influya en los agudos ......

Así que desarmé todo, y les dí la misma terminación que llevan las originales, las esquinas redondeadas -_corners_-  . Obviamente tuve que repintar, pero aproveché para pintar otras cositas, entre ellas, una pesa _muy pesada_, - valga la redundancia - ) que tengo para los vinilos que siempre me dió mala espina, ( tenía algo de temor de que estropeara el rodamiento del plato del giradiscos ) así que fué retrabajada, y dos chapitas que serán para la identificación del tipo de gabinete en el frente de las cajas. Estas borneras quedan así, si no se van a ver...... 
Además aproveché para aplicar caucho de siliconas en las arandelas, y dar una manito de cera de automotor a las chapas, que resalta el color negro.


----------



## urubamba (Abr 11, 2015)

Estamos complicados........parecía que hacer el gabinete era solamente tener algo de práctica en carpintería, pero ahora compruebo que eso es lo de menos.....

El problema principal es que en Dinamarca los espesores de la madera contrachapada ( abedul del báltico ) son distintos a lo que se consigue aquí, y por otra parte acá tenemos de pino, guaica, etc. Ni hablar de la calidad del prensado, lo de estos pagos se usa para contrapisos de madera, encofrados de obra, etc, etc. Para cualquier cosa menos para ebanistería...
A saber :
En lugar de 19 mm para los paneles laterales, parte superior ( tapa ) y deflectores internos, se consigue de 18 mm .
Para el tablero frontal ( bafle propiamente dicho ) se consigue multilaminado de 30 mm pero comprar una placa entera para solamente dos tablas de 1.05 m x 0.23 m es un despropósito.....
Lo mismo para el panel posterior , debe ser de 22 mm y debo comprar una placa entera, ésta se consigue en MDF, no en multilaminado . 

Si bien TG dice que diferencias de 1 o 2 mm en las medidas no afectan la performance, no termina de convencerme, ya que podría variar el ajuste " fino " hecho con material acústico....

La idea de colocar una tabla de madera dura enteriza en el panel frontal, tiene sus riesgos, pueden ver que hay una zona muy crítica en donde puede agrietarse, ahí sí o sí debería ser multilaminado o la famosa " compensada " de pino, realmente cada vez _la miro con más simpatía _ 
Creo que voy por esa opción, con un buen marco de madera dura para achicar la superficie final de pino " _blando _" , y la pintaría de negro o la enchapo en cedro. Tengo los dos materiales y estacionados durante muchos años....Y usaría el mismo espesor para el panel trasero ( 30 mm en lugar de 22 mm ) , eso me obliga a _rediseñar el gabinete_ para que las medidas del/los volúmenes internos no se modifiquen.  No hay mayor problema en eso. Los pocos años que hice de dibujo en la escuela técnica ayudan, nada se pierde..
Y para los paneles internos puedo usar MDF enchapado en las dos caras para lograr 19/20 mm aproximados....

Lindo baile en el que me metí, creo que vendo todo en ML...... ja, no , chiste, chiste.....

Saludos !


"_ Persevera y triunfarás_ "


----------



## urubamba (Abr 12, 2015)

Había adjuntado la foto de _la zona crítica_   pero al editar se borró, va de nuevo.
Si alguien conoce una carpintería que cuente con mucho stock de distintas maderas y haga los cortes, les agradeceré que me lo hagan saber..

Aquí el link para ver el plano y las medidas de los distintos espesores de las maderas.

http://www.troelsgravesen.dk/JA8008_DTQWT_cabs.htm


----------



## cyverlarva (Abr 12, 2015)

Hmm, es tan necesario el uso si o si de madera contrachapada?
Me pareceria medio pituferil el poder distinguir diferencias sonoras en base al material de la caja. Si vamos al hecho la caja debe aislar lo que pasa dentro de lo que hay afuera, y si lo de adentro tiene que salir que salga por donde debe y no por otro lado.
Si tu pauta de construccion es si o si contrachapado, tranquilamente lo podes hacer vos, compra madera terciada y empeza a pegar.
Si estas bien enpitufado, compra titebond o algun pegamento a base de cianocrilato. Si aceptas sugerencias usa cola de carpintero, prensa o sargentos.
Podes conseguir terciados excelentes de distintas maderas y armarte el sanguchito del espesor que quieras, sino podes comprar en otros espesores y en una maderera lo haces pasar por el cepillo y lo dejas al espesor que buscas.
Podes usar maderas nobles para el frente sin ningun problema de tener rajaduras, si tenes algunas precauciones, por ejemplo la madera debe estar estacionada, dejala descansar en el lugar en donde la vas a trabajar asi toma la humedad del lugar y una vez que la pegues, atornilles o fijes de la forma que quieras no tenes problemas de deformaciones. Usa prensas, sargentos, los tornillos son buenos pero fijate si los muebles de tu abuela tienen tornillos o si estan encolados, seguro que esta escoplados y pegados, como se debe y seguro que despues de 60 años siguen firmes, no es por generar controversias pero las cosas son como son.
Podes armarte una linda coleccion de sargentos con varillas roscadas y planchuelas.
por ejemplo podes comprarte una varilla de 3/4 y cortarlas en segmentos de 10 cm y con una tuerca de cada lado y una buena arandela tenes una buena prensa de lado.
Cuando vivis en este pais tenes que agudizar el ingenio, ya que conseguis menos cosas que en liberia.
Saludos


----------



## urubamba (Abr 12, 2015)

cyverlarva dijo:


> Hmm, es tan necesario el uso si o si de madera contrachapada?
> Me pareceria medio pituferil el poder distinguir diferencias sonoras en base al material de la caja.




Cyver, no es absolutamente necesario que sea madera contrachapada, lo que sucede es que la primera intención es hacerlo tal cual el proyecto original, y después me desayuné que no es tan fácil... 



cyverlarva dijo:


> Si vamos al hecho la caja debe aislar lo que pasa dentro de lo que hay afuera, y si lo de adentro tiene que salir que salga por donde debe y no por otro lado.



Efectivamente, y acá salen por la boca de abajo todas las ondas posteriores de los drivers. Lo que ayuda a no ponerse demasiado pituferil...



cyverlarva dijo:


> ... tranquilamente lo podes hacer vos, compra madera terciada y empeza a pegar.



Claro....pero si se puede evitar.....



cyverlarva dijo:


> Si estas bien enpitufado, compra titebond o algun pegamento a base de cianocrilato. Si aceptas sugerencias usa cola de carpintero, prensa o sargentos.



Cianoacrilato para pegar superficies tan grandes me parece demasiado oneroso y probablemente tóxico, me lo decís en serio ??  Jaa, voy por la cola vinílica ( si consigo mejor fenólica, la de uso marino )  y sí, tenía pensado comprar algunos sargentos, siempre van a servir, andan en 100 mangos ( maso c/u..)   



cyverlarva dijo:


> Podes usar maderas nobles para el frente sin ningun problema de tener rajaduras, si tenes algunas precauciones



Esa alternativa no está descartada, pensé en que podría encolar una madera de refuerzo con la veta cruzada en esa zona crítica....( de no mucho espesor, algún terciado quizás ) 




cyverlarva dijo:


> ...fijate si los muebles de tu abuela tienen tornillos o si estan encolados, seguro que esta escoplados y pegados, como se debe y seguro que despues de 60 años siguen firmes, no es por generar controversias pero las cosas son como son.



Coincido, de hecho pensaba usar espigas para fortalecer las uniones y te ayuda a que no se deslicen al prensar las partes...

Gracias por tus consideraciones, son muy tomadas en cuenta ! Vamos a ver cómo sigue esta historieta, a veces hay decisiones medio difíciles....( o las complicamos nosotros ? ) 

Dejo una fotito de un laburito que se mandó un _tano_, claro, no tiene taller tampoco ...

http://www.troelsgravesen.dk/DTQWT-Carlo.htm


----------



## urubamba (Abr 15, 2015)

Aquí he encontrado un _diyer_ que encontró una solución para la " zona crítica " .....
NO hacer completo el biselado 
Si se usa una placa que no sea de madera maciza ( como ya lo he mencionado, el riesgo que se corre es que se " raje " , las maderas sólidas pueden dar muchas sorpresas ....
O sea, esta solución va ( iría ) para la madera contrachapada ( multilaminado ) o " la compensada "
Quién estoy ? Dónde soy ? Me la estaré complicando ? Aiutaaaaaaaa


----------



## urubamba (May 12, 2015)

Hay novedades, ya encargué la madera para las cajas ....
Como muchos saben, la madera contrachapada o multilaminado es considerado por afamados constructores de bafles DIY como el mejor material, sobre todo si se trata del abedul del Báltico  ( el usado por Troels Gravesen y también mencionado como el mejor por Lynn Olson ) 
Es un tema difícil, cada uno elegirá de acuerdo a las particularidades de la caja, sus necesidades y conveniencias. En mi caso particular, para estos gabinetes específicos, he tenido que optar entre lo ideal y lo accesible. Lo ideal hubiera sido _todo _hecho con _multilaminados_ y de acuerdo a los espesores del plano original, es lógico suponer que las mediciones de respuesta en frecuencias, impedancias y parcelas en cascadas serán lo más similares al original en este caso.   
Pero, no se consiguen por estos _pagos argentos_ espesores como ser 19 mm,  - el usado por TG -, ni en MDF ni en contrachapado o multilaminado. Viene en 18 mm. No me pongo en _pitufo_, si fuera 1 mm de más no me hubiera preocupado, pero de menos.... Tampoco es fácil multilaminado de 30 mm para el bafle (a pedido algunos lo ofrecen, muy caro, lo standart es de 28 mm) ni de 22 mm para la tapa trasera. 
Así que como dijo alguien por ahí , " _hay que rebuscárselas_ "  y decidí usar :
*MDF enchapado en cedrillo o curupixá en las dos caras *logrando así los 19 mm _benditos_. Este material será para los lados y parte superior ( encolados a 45 grados, eso será todo un desafío, pero ya estuve haciendo unas pruebas y creo que saldrá bien, les dejo foto de cómo se hace, el secreto es maderas por arriba y abajo del corte bien prensadas para que no se astille.)
*Multilaminado de guatambú *( la mejor calidad que conseguí, sin huecos ni imperfecciones, no es el de tipo  " industrial " , ése es muy malo ) para el frente y la tapa posterior, o sea, adónde irán alojados los drivers. 
El espesor a lograr es de 30 mm, y para ello encolaré dos piezas de 15 mm, una vez cortadas. La parte posterior del gabinete debería ser de 22 mm según el diseño " standart " de Troels, pero como él mismo sugiere, aumentar el espesor a 25 o a 30 mm sería beneficioso dado que alojan a los dos drivers de 10 pulgadas y se favorece la firmeza del anclaje. Así que será de 30 mm, lo que me obligó a _rediseñar_ el gabinete en sus dimensiones para poder mantener el volumen interno original. Nada del otro mundo, son 8 mm más para los laterales y la parte superior .
Los cortes estarán listos en una semana. Ya les contaré el avance logrado en la construcción de los gabinetes cuando lo amerite. Irán con tarugos para poder presentar todo, sin urgencias, se puede ir encolando por partes de esta manera y no se necesitan tantas prensas.


----------



## tinchorojo89 (May 13, 2015)

Hola Urubamba, te felicito por el hermoso proyecto en el que te estas metiendo.

Por el tema del MDF con tarugos, hace unos dias termine de enconlar mi segundo sub de MDF 25mm y frente de 50mm (hay fotos en el tema "fotos bafles hechos en casa"), use tarugos de 8mm y te recomiendo encarecidamente que cuides mucho el angulo del agujero del tarugo. como casi ninguno de nosotros cuenta con una agujereadora de pie que permita hacer los agujeros perfectos en el canto de maderas de mas de 50cm de largo, recurrimos a la agujereadora de mano y es un problema.
Yo tuve que hacerme una guia para la mecha para poder mantener lo mas mas posible los 90°.
Cuando llegue a casa subo unas fotos, es muy simple y hasta parece tonto pero no sabes cuantos problemas que te ahorras.

Saludos y suerte con el proyecto!


----------



## urubamba (May 13, 2015)

tinchorojo89 dijo:


> Hola Urubamba, te felicito por el hermoso proyecto en el que te estas metiendo.




Gracias tincho ! Y sí , estoy hasta las manos !!! Esperemos que esté terminado este año....



tinchorojo89 dijo:


> Por el tema del MDF con tarugos, hace unos dias termine de enconlar mi segundo sub de MDF 25mm y frente de 50mm (hay fotos en el tema "fotos bafles hechos en casa"), use tarugos de 8mm y te recomiendo encarecidamente que cuides mucho el angulo del agujero del tarugo. como casi ninguno de nosotros cuenta con una agujereadora de pie que permita hacer los agujeros perfectos en el canto de maderas de mas de 50cm de largo, recurrimos a la agujereadora de mano y es un problema.
> Yo tuve que hacerme una guia para la mecha para poder mantener lo mas mas posible los 90°.
> Cuando llegue a casa subo unas fotos, es muy simple y hasta parece tonto pero *no sabes cuantos problemas que te ahorras.*
> 
> ...



Te agradezco el consejo, es muy real lo que decís, si los agujeros y tarugos no están a 90 grados, se puede complicar en lugar de facilitar el trabajo, pero tengo pensado usar ésta ( foto) para las partes planas ( la mecha pasa y se regula la profundidad ) y para los cantos ( lo más difícil como vos decís ) pensaba fabricar algún accesorio, lo tengo que pensar todavía....

Gracias por la buena onda, ahora veo tus fotos ! 





tinchorojo89 dijo:


> Hola Urubamba, te felicito por el hermoso proyecto en el que te estas metiendo.




Gracias tincho ! Y sí , estoy hasta las manos !!! Esperemos que esté terminado este año....



tinchorojo89 dijo:


> Por el tema del MDF con tarugos, hace unos dias termine de enconlar mi segundo sub de MDF 25mm y frente de 50mm (hay fotos en el tema "fotos bafles hechos en casa"), use tarugos de 8mm y te recomiendo encarecidamente que cuides mucho el angulo del agujero del tarugo. como casi ninguno de nosotros cuenta con una agujereadora de pie que permita hacer los agujeros perfectos en el canto de maderas de mas de 50cm de largo, recurrimos a la agujereadora de mano y es un problema.
> Yo tuve que hacerme una guia para la mecha para poder mantener lo mas mas posible los 90°.
> Cuando llegue a casa subo unas fotos, es muy simple y hasta parece tonto pero *no sabes cuantos problemas que te ahorras.*
> 
> ...



Te agradezco el consejo, es muy real lo que decís, si los agujeros y tarugos no están a 90 grados, se puede complicar en lugar de facilitar el trabajo, pero tengo pensado usar ésta para las partes planas ( la mecha pasa y se regula la profundidad ) y para los cantos ( lo más difícil como vos decís ) pensaba fabricar algún accesorio, lo tengo que pensar todavía....

Gracias por la buena onda, ahora veo tus fotos !


----------



## tinchorojo89 (May 13, 2015)

Lo que yo hice fue agarrar 3 recortes de MDF de 25mm, y hacer una U con un agujero de 8mm (diametro del tarugo) en la parte de arriba, que esta perpendicular y perfectamente centrado a 12,5mm de las otras dos tablas, viendo las fotos se entiende.

Entonces lo que hago es meter el canto de la pieza a agujerear en la U y alinear el agujero del recorte con la marca en la pieza y lo uso de guia. No es algo que te dure toda la visa por que el agujero en el MDF se empieza a deformar con los usos, pero ya puse mas de cien tarugos y todavia sirve, ademas no tiene costo, son 3 recortes y 4 tornillos. 

Espero te sirva!


----------



## urubamba (May 13, 2015)

Está muy buena la idea !
Y para que dure más el _acccesorio_ y salgan perfectamente a 90 grados, cuanto más espesor tenga la tapa superior mejor !

Creo que te la copio, se agradece !!


----------



## urubamba (May 22, 2015)

Retiré de la maderera los cortes, dejo fotos de los mismos y unos comentarios.

El recorte más chico ( superior ) es el famoso _baltic birch_, abedul del Báltico, el que se fabrica en Dinamarca.

Abajo de éste el que elegí, se fabrica en nuestro país, ( las caras visibles son de guatambú, viene lijado y sin nudos ni imperfecciones ) , como pueden ver los dos son muy similares, buen prensado, material homogéneo, sin fisuras ni huecos. Esto será para el frente ( el _bafle _propiamente dicho)  y para la parte posterior, irán prensados y encolados 2x15, para alojamiento de los parlantes. Pitufo o no, mínima vibración. Gracias a todos los que me aconsejaron al respecto, Juan, Cyver y Eduardo, como pueden ver, de cada uno tomé algún buen consejo.   
Y la placa de abajo es el MDF enchapado con cedro brasilero o _curupixá_, también de muy buena calidad, listo para una manito de lija fina y darle la terminación que uno elija. Esto se usará para todo el resto del gabinete, incluídos los paneles internos. Tengo la posibilidad de elegir las mejores caras para el exterior, y son de 19 mm. Costó decidirme, muchas idas y vueltas, pero ya está, un problema menos. 

Ahora hay que seguir bailando ...


----------



## urubamba (Jun 10, 2015)

Les cuento que,  como dice el refrán, _" poco a poco hila la vieja el copo " .... _ y vamos avanzando...

Tengo ya el router, pero el accesorio que trae - ver la segunda foto - no permite hacer agujeros pequeños como los que necesitaré para el driver de rango medio y el tweeter.
Hacerlo siguiendo una circunferencia a mano tiene sus riesgos, hay que tener muy buen pulso y coraje, - sobre todo para las guías de onda de los tweeters - así que me largué a fabricar el accesorio ideal para hacer los mismos...


----------



## juanfilas (Jun 12, 2015)

urubamba dijo:


> Les cuento que, como dice el refrán, _" poco a poco hila la vieja el copo " .... _y vamos avanzando...
> 
> Tengo ya el router, pero el accesorio que trae - ver la segunda foto - no permite hacer agujeros pequeños como los que necesitaré para el driver de rango medio y el tweeter.
> Hacerlo siguiendo una circunferencia a mano tiene sus riesgos, hay que tener muy buen pulso y coraje, - sobre todo para las guías de onda de los tweeters - así que me largué a fabricar el accesorio ideal para hacer los mismos...


 
Muy Bueno! yo me armé uno similar, solo que en vez de guia tiene los agujeros ya calibrados para los distintos diámetros de los parlantes/tweeters que mas uso.


----------



## urubamba (Jun 12, 2015)

Gracias Juan !
Estoy lidiando con el tema prensas .....creo que encontré la solución para no gastar tanta plata en herramientas que no volverán a tener otro uso que éste. 
Voy a usar varillas roscadas de 1/2 pulgada y tirantes de madera que ya tengo .
1200 $ contra 300 $ ...no lo pienso más


----------



## urubamba (Jun 24, 2015)

Lo que es vivir en el tercer mundo, válgame Dios ! 
Hay que evaluar todos los pasos, para no malgastar la platita ......
Por ejemplo, ya tengo los tirantes de madera y las varillas roscadas para las prensas _caseras_.
Para ello tengo que cortar los tirantes, pero están pintados con esmalte sintético viejo y descascarado, y pueden tener clavos viejos escondidos, etc. etc. Si uso la sierra circular para esto, se desafila, y un disco nuevo vale unos buenos pesos....
Entonces, _primero lo primero_, ahora que está en buen estado, la uso para hacer los cortes a 45 grados, que son los más delicados. No es nada fácil. Hay que colocar un listón de guía, topes en el comienzo y final del corte, etc. - para que el disco no se desalinee al cortar ni astille al final al quedar "_ en el aire_ " - 
Tuve que hacer varios cortes de prueba antes, para eso encargué las placas enchapadas de mayor longitud que la real. 
Otro "_ detalle_ " , estas sierras tienen una protección del disco - para que no nos lastime accidentalmente - ,  que se levanta progresivamente al comenzar a cortar , pero no es una herramienta para trabajos de ajuste fino, es para " tronchar " , y si se traba un poco, el corte sale desviado y no queda recto, así que lo anulé con un precinto...MUCHO CUIDADO CON ESTE TIPO DE TRABAJOS, SI NO HAY ALGO DE EXPERIENCIA EN EL TRABAJO DE LA MADERA CON HERRAMIENTAS DE CORTE, ES MUY PELIGROSO, LA MISMA NO SE ADQUIERE DE UN DIA PARA OTRO, MAS VALE MANDAR A HACER EL TRABAJO A UN PROFESIONAL CARPINTERO.

Bueno,van fotos :


----------



## urubamba (Jul 6, 2015)

He dado un nuevo paso, - _pequeño para mí, pero grande para la humanidad_ -  y ya tengo  los tirantes que voy a usar para el frente. Uno de ellos tenía una pequeña grieta que encolé y estará en proceso de secado por unos días. Va en la parte posterior, no queda a la vista.
Son de madera dura, no tienen una veta _vistosa_, pero me gustó para el contraste que hará con el frente negro. Se llama _crapia_. 
Y ya están listas todas las placas que llevan cortes a 45 grados ( parte superior, unión de la tapa con los  laterales ) - y a 90 grados ( parte inferior ) Los filos están protegidos con cinta de enmascarar.
Ahora hay que cepillar los tirantes para eliminar el ángulo filoso que parece ser es causante de difracción. 

http://www.silcom.com/~aludwig/images/diffdem.gif

Lo pueden ver ya terminados en la foto que pertenece al sitio de Troels Gravesen.

Y luego encolaré los mismos junto con el sandwich de 2 x 15 mm de madera multilaminada.


----------



## urubamba (Jul 30, 2015)

Les dejo fotos del proceso de encolado de los paneles frontales y traseros.
Son dos placas de multilaminado de 15 mm cada uno logrando sólidos 30 mm.
En el panel frontal - más angosto - usé un sólo tirante el centro, y ayudado con pequeñas prensas en los laterales, la cola - que se escupe con la presión - no se ve porque las fotos las saqué luego de limpiar con un paño húmedo y cuando ya estaba seco. 
En el panel trasero se ve esto. Muy importante limpiar mientras va " escupiendo " la cola, porque una vez seco, eliminar la cola seca sería un trabajo difícil e innecesario y alteraría los planos, cosa muy importante para los próximos encolados. 
Uno de los " _problemas _" que se presentan es lograr que los dos paneles queden perfectamente alineados uno sobre el otro, dado que la cola vinílica actúa como un jabón y se deslizan .
Esto se puede hacer fácilmente si se cuenta con muchas prensas poniendo listones sobre los costados, pero yo no quiero - como ya mencioné - gastar 300 pesos por cada prensa extra, así que a arreglarme con las tres que tengo....
Entonces puse tornillos en lugares dónde irán los agujeros de los drivers y la bornera de parlantes. Se hacen los agujeros de los tornillos, se encola y luego se sacan.






En el panel trasero -más ancho- usé dos tirantes grandes para prensar.
Lo primero fué lograr en cada uno una cara totalmente plana y sin restos de pintura vieja, clavos, etc. Para compensar la diferencia de altura suplementé con _diarios viejos _y puse tirantes pequeños colocados transversalmente para lograr una buena distribución de las fuerzas.
_PD1: Si se usan diarios del día el resultado es exactamente el mismo pero algo más caro._ 

PD2: Si el objetivo de todo este trabajo es escuchar música, hay que cuidarse los oídos. Entre el algodón en las orejas y los auriculares de protección, calculo una reducción de 90 db  del ruido generado por la sierra circular.



Gracias Cyver !


----------



## urubamba (Jul 30, 2015)

Gracias por el _Me gusta_ a Tincho y Dr. Zoildberg !


----------



## juanfilas (Jul 31, 2015)

Estoy en el laburo y no puedo ver las fotos, solo las miniaturas, se ve muy bien y prolijo! después desde casa las veo mejor.

 Saludos y esperamos escucharlo pronto!


----------



## urubamba (Jul 31, 2015)

juanfilas dijo:


> Estoy en el laburo y no puedo ver las fotos, solo las miniaturas, se ve muy bien y prolijo! después desde casa las veo mejor.
> 
> Saludos y *esperamos escucharlo pronto!*




Hola Juan, como andás ? Gracias por tus comentarios, espero que sí, que lo podamos evaluar pronto en una juntada  ! 
La idea es llegar antes del año que viene, pero ando medio_ lenteja _..... 
Pero creo que una vez que ensamble las cajas, vendrá la parte más linda, la terminación , el relleno, el cableado, etc. 

Saludos !


----------



## urubamba (Ago 7, 2015)

Hace un rato La Academia le ganó al Matador, por algo tenemos al goleador de la Copa América en nuestras filas, así que *muy contento*  , procedo a subir unas fotos :

Ya tengo todo listo para encolar los listones laterales de los frentes. 
Los tarugos son para centrar y evitar el deslizamiento al prensar. Por eso uno solo al medio.
Los 90 grados salen perfecto con ayuda del accesorio que tengo para la agujereadora, igual la idea de _Tinchorojo_ la pienso usar para los paneles finos de 19 mm. Muy importante ir de menor a mayor para que la mecha no se corra del lugar correcto. Primero un punto, luego una mecha fina y finalmente la definitiva. Como si se trabajara en metal.Así se logra buena precisión.



Finalmente pueden ver todo _presentado_ para encolar sin sorpresas. 
La idea es que quede algo parecido al bosquejo adjunto, pero vamos a ver cómo queda pintado usando cinta de enmascarar. Le tengo idea a la unión del negro con la madera natural, si queda mal, va el filete rojo. Creo. A lo mejor va celeste....

Saludos a la comunidad.


----------



## urubamba (Ago 20, 2015)

Avances :

Prensado usando las varillas roscadas y tirantes ( esto aprieta en sentido vertical porque siempre hay alguna comba pequeña en los listones ) 

Limpieza de los restos de cola seca y lijado.

Y nada más por ahora.

Saludos a la comunidad


----------



## urubamba (Ago 29, 2015)

Biselado :


Este fué un trabajo muy difícil, muchas pasadas con la garlopa eléctrica , de mayor a menor desbastando en pasos de 0.5 mm, y tratando de mantener el ángulo . - controlando con la falsa escuadra - Finalmente mucha lija con un taco de madera bien largo para mantener plano el biselado. Creo que era mejor pasar por una carpintería, este trabajo con un tupí de banco teóricamente se hace en un periquete, pero siempre y cuando se cuente con el _hierro_ o _fresa_ del ángulo indicado, cosa muy difícil, sino hay que fabricarlo....
Bueno, pero ya está....


----------



## urubamba (Sep 21, 2015)

Hola _chochamus _ 

Adjunto fotos del encolado, recorte, cepillado y lijado de la moldura superior del panel frontal - _bafle _- .-

Lo mismo se hará en la parte inferior. Esta es la parte visible del gabinete, la _presentación_, así que espero lograr un buen resultado, estéticamente hablando. 

Lo que creo que no voy a hacer esta vez es usar las prensas _caseras_, demasiado complicado armarlas para apretar esta simple maderita ......
No quiero usar en lo más mínimo tornillos ni clavos en el gabinete, pero la verdad es que les tengo unas ganas !!!  

Saludos a la comunidad .


----------



## juanfilas (Sep 21, 2015)

Te esta quedando muy bien y prolijo! lo quiero ver terminado, metele pata! jeje


----------



## urubamba (Sep 22, 2015)

juanfilas dijo:


> Te esta quedando muy bien y prolijo! lo quiero ver terminado, metele pata! jeje





Gracias Juan, estoy dedicándole poco tiempo, pero, como dice el dicho popular, " _las cosas apuradas siempre salen mal_ " !
Así que yo me lo tomo _al pie de la letra_ !!!

Aprovecho para subir unas vistas que me quedaron en el tintero .


----------



## urubamba (Oct 2, 2015)

Terminados los paneles frontales luego de encolar y recortar la moldura inferior. Nada de clavos ni tornillos, fué prensado una vez más con las varillas roscadas -  
Los agujeros para los drivers los voy a hacer más adelante. ( Una vez que esté definida la altura total exacta de 1050 mm, ahora están 2 mm de más, que se cepillarán una vez presentado todo, luego va el relleno del material acústico, las conexiones y finalmente el encolado de los paneles - front y rear  - )  


Ahora voy por el armado de la caja ( paneles laterales, tope y deflectores del horn )


----------



## urubamba (Oct 6, 2015)

Gracias a todos por los " Me gusta " !

Seguimos :

Tuve que construir otro _chirimbolo_ antes de seguir .....esto se está pareciendo a una peregrinación caminando a Luján.....no se llega más.....

Se trata de hacer los agujeros para los tarugos a los correctos 90 grados, como ya vimos en un hilo anterior.
Así que fabriqué esto según la idea de _tinchorojo89_ 

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f32/primer-ultimo-dtqwtii-argentina-129053/index2.html
- Post 39 -

Van fotos. 

El aceite usado es Multigrado 15w40. - clic en foto 043 - Con un toque de aditivo antifricción.!
Esto es debido a que la madera usada no es muy dura y tiene que durar unos cuántos usos.

Saludos !


----------



## urubamba (Oct 15, 2015)

Sigo :
El último trabajo fué hacer los rebajes para el panel trasero que es el que contiene los dos _drivers _Eminence de 10 pulgadas. Son 30 mm de espesor, que preferí en lugar de los 22 mm del diseño original.
La "_ cosa_ " acá es que hay que hacerlos _antes_ de encolar los dos laterales unidos con los deflectores internos, porque el _router_ si bien entraría por la altura ( 240,2 mm ) es muy incómodo para manipular y se necesita estar bien afirmado y con buena visión para controlar el corte de la fresa .
Es conveniente guardar algo del aserrín acumulado, porque es exactamente el de esta " _madera_ " , mezclado con cola, sirve para rellenar cualquier imperfección que pudiera ser necesario arreglar antes de la aplicación de la terminación, en el caso de ser madera barnizada, lustrada , laqueda, etc . Si va pintado , masilla de tipo automotor es lo ideal. ( No pude conseguir - hace un tiempo ya  - la clásica masilla al aguarrás para esmaltes sintéticos, _me dicen que no la fabrican más en Pinturerías Desprestigio , de la cual soy cliente hace muchos años._.....  , alguien sabe algo ? )
Los paneles laterales y superiores deben rebajarse a 19 mm - 8 mm = 11 mm , x 30 mm de profundidad .-
Si tomamos el ancho total de la caja que es de 280 mm, y le descontamos 2 paneles laterales de 19 mm cada uno, nos quedan 24,2 mm. Que es el ancho de cada uno de los paneles deflectores internos del horn. Esta medida es _fundamental _que sea exacta. Si es de menos o más, se complicaría porque el frente ( bafle ) ya está terminado a 280 mm.
Bueno, yo me entiendo, ! Van fotos. Creo que llego a _musicalizar _las fiestas de fin de año con sonido renovado !!! 

PD :No olvidarse de hacer pruebas en una _madera a descartar_ hasta encontrar la medida exacta ( en este caso _quedan_ 30 mm x 8 mm , los últimos controlados con calibre ) a desbastar.
El fresado total se logra en dos pasadas, no da el ancho de la fresa para hacerlo de una. No es problema, yo preferí hacer el fresado de adentro primero, en todos los paneles, correjí la guía y luego hice todos por el lado externo. Da igual, creo..


----------



## urubamba (Abr 7, 2017)

Terminados hace ya unos meses.
Subo una foto para que vean el resultado estético.... 
Sobre el resultado sonoro......extraordinario sonido !  
Muy conforme ! 
Saludos a la comunidad !


----------



## juanfilas (Abr 17, 2017)

Hermosos!!! felicitaciones por terminar el proyecto!!! hay que hacer reunión y escucharlos!


----------



## urubamba (May 13, 2017)

Hola Juan ! Recién ahora volví a leer el foro y veo tu mensaje.

Gracias por tus elogios, me alegra que te gusten cómo quedaron...

Y seguro que hay que hacer una juntada, andá buscando participantes nomás....

Abrazo !


----------



## urubamba (Ago 17, 2017)

Tarea cumplida....


" Poco a poco, hila la vieja el copo "  

http://www.troelsgravesen.dk/DTQWT-Rolando.htm

La biamplificación experimental me dejó muy calentito, así que voy por un subwofer de 18 o 21 pulgadas, estoy evaluando.....

Los subwofers comerciales para HT ........

Saludos a la comunidad !


----------

